# Anyone been to Berlin????



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi girls - i booked a 5 day city break to Berlin the other day for me,my mum and sdaughter.I am looking forward to it.I hope it will be tha start of me and sd getting on better again- she was very excited when i told her.

I know lots about France(having visited a lot),enough about Spain as been there too but what does anyone recommend to do in Berlin.(apart from the wall!)

Apparently there is a man made beach there - anyone been? The websites for touristy things are very bland and as we will be a group of a 64 year old, 36 yr old and 16 yr old i need help !!!!


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

Can't help you on this one IE, we're going in June for the first time- if you get any hot tips around the 36 year old range, let me know!

Enjoy.


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

IE, 

Great city, bit spooky because you can feel the history, but so impressive and such good food and wine, not to be missed. The trains are ON TIME, even the tube has a timetable, and the new glass top on the Reichstag building is something to be proud of - especially as the architect was British!!! Go and see bits of the wall, and the plaques with people's stories, very moving, and check point charlie, where the british and american quarters met, is also interesting.

Have fun!!!

MM xxx


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi IE,

Just to say you are a great mum for taking your sd on holiday! The fact that you are doing so without her Dad going along will be something she will appreciate, and if she cannot say so now, I am sure it will be something she remembers as she matures. (I say so as a Sd myself!)

Never been to Berlin, but I recommend the "Lonely Planet" guides to anywhere!

Love Jq xxx


----------



## ruby k (Jun 2, 2004)

Ooh Irish Eyes, Berlin is fab!! Of course I will say visit the modern art gallery, which has loads of amazing German Expressionist paintings. Also there is a totally amazing museum (can't remember the name of it, but will look up and get back to you) - which houses some of the best Egyptian artefacts in the world . (I think they were taken during the war and not given back for some reason). Anyway, the famous 'Nefertiti' head is there, amongst other stunning pieces. (If that's your thing)

Also, go to East Berlin for the cafe culture etc - your SD will love that area, its very cool, tho possibly quite touristy. I was there soon after the wall came down, but my friend went recently and said it's still interesting.

Have a fab time!
R xx


----------



## ruby k (Jun 2, 2004)

ps Nefertiti is in the 'Altes Museum', it moved last year seemingly. But I think the Egyptian stuff is there too, but check obviously if you're planning going xx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanx so much girls- you are better than any tourist office!!! 

Ruby- will definitely visit that art gallery and museum(sd will have just done her art gcse) and loved the picasso one when we were in barcelona.My mum likes art too.
East Berlin for the cafe culture sounds great too.

JQ -thanks for the compliment re taking sd without dh. I have taken her away for weekends before to stay with my sister.But i havent flown with her without dh before.We were last all away together in 2005 when we went to south of Spain for 2 weeks and travelled up to Barcelona(fab place!). 2 weeks was long tho with a teen so this trip should be ideal.

MM- Yes ,it is actually the History of the place that has been "calling" to me for a while.I love reading novels/personal stories about the War and the last few books i have read have been set partly in Berlin.

Flipper- enjoy yourself and let me know if you find any more places of interest.


----------



## Eilidh M (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi Irish Eyes,

DH and I visited in 2004 and absolutely loved it.  The Kurfurstendam is not to be missed and neither are the shops.  In particular KaDeWe which is a huge department store with an excellent top floor restaurant.  And stock up on Birkenstocks too as they are 50% cheaper than in the UK.  

We also took a boat trip down the river which was an excellent way of geting a different perspective on the city as it takes you out to the more modern parts of the city which have been totally redeveloped in recent years.

We enjoyed the trip so much that we went to Munich the following year.  Another stunning city with lots to see and do and incredible history.

Love all this talk of holidays as I'm off to Barcelona tomorrow 

Hope your trip goes well,

Love,

E
xx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanx Eilidh- the shop is already on the list!!


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

IRISH EYES - i lived there for 2 years back in the early 90's and took by ex DH there a couple of years ago after a failed tx cycle.

The beach area you are talking about is called Wansee - its lovely - there is a nudy bit too which we went to to cos we never took our costumes and did not realise it was so hot - pleased to say i kept my knickers on though DH did not!!!!  need to take the u-bahn S7 to wansee 

Sachsenhausen - somewhere quite interesting to go to (old concentration camp so lots of history)

you def want to go the Fernsehturm - tv tower - lovely revolving restaurant - very reasonable go for coffeee or evening meal - if you go for meal get there early or late as it gets quite busy.  

have a wander thru the Tiergarten - go to the zoo - the panda they wanted to have puit down a while ago lives there!

oh so much to do...........lovely place though and lovely people.

oh you def also want to go to Kadawe department store - like harrods but better, go to top floor and have afternoon tea and lafrge slice of cake - its full of lovely old rich german ladies having tea!!! lots of tourists too though so dont be put off!!

oln the U15 - Uhlandstrasse there is a market monday and friday all day which is worth going to for a potter around. 

also Sansoucci palace is worth a visit - beautiful palaces and gardens am sure the 16 yrs would like this too. 

if you go to U6 - friedrichstrasse you can hire bikes and cycle around - Berlin is very flat so suitable for most age ranges

U8 - schonleinstrasse for the boat trip around the city.  

I have a book which i can lend you if you wish - am happy to post to yyou if you want to pm me. 

Alex xx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Brilliant Alex- i am going to write all these down. Is the beach fully nude As i am there with mum and sd could be a tad embarrassing! 

We are actually staying in Potsdam which i have heard is lovely.It is close to Sansoucci as that is the full name of the hotel.I am looking forward to it as have been very down this week -not really sure why. Think it is to do with feeling "in between " with everyone.My friends are either busy with young kids or not married and busy with bfs.The good weather seems to make it more noticeable for some reason.

I am going to see Bryan Adams on sat night so hope that cheers me up a bit.


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

no there are 2 sections and the nude bit is sectioned off so no embaressing things there although if you sit close to it you will see them in the water etc.

hope you enjoyed Bryan (swoon!!!!).  Berlin is lovely you will have a fab time im sure. xx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi Alex,thanx again. Bryan adams was great but not as gorgeous as my beloved Jon Bon Jovi!!! Bryan seems to have lost weight and he is actually very small!! We had a really annoying woman behind us who got an attendant when we dared to stand up !!! The Bryan himself said " lets get this place rockin"!! so everyone stood up!!    What a kill joy- thers always one!!


----------



## Pol (Mar 9, 2007)

OH I'M SOOOOO JEALOUS!

I grew up partially in Berlin, and I get so homesick!  I think people have mentioned the best places.  If you are in Potsdam and you might fancy a boat trip on the Havel lake or a walk along it's edge - when the wall was up that area was the only real bit of countryside the west-Berliners could get to.  There is an island in the middle called Pfaueninsel with a fairy-tale fake castle on it which is lovely to visit (regular ferry across). Potsdam, on the other hand, was over the border, but I've been since, and you'll have a great time wandering round there.  Also there is a brewery in Spandau that is worth a visit if you want a traditional german meal (and like beer!)

The Pergamon museum is fantastic, as is the Altes Museum.  I think you can get a joint museum card for a whole week that lets you in to everywhere and is really good value if you like that sort of thing.  Charlottenburg Palace also - and has lovely gardens.  The Fernsehturm on  Alexanderplatz is a must - have a drink in the revolving restaurant - very James Bond glamour!!

ENJOY!

Joanna X


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanx Joanna- The Fairy tale castle sounds lovely. Better make sure i dont drink too much at the revolving restaurant!!


----------

